

[HN] Has the flag posts feature been removed? - danw

I've noticed that I can no longer flag posts. Is everyone else encountering this too?
======
pg
Nothing has changed. What happens, exactly?

~~~
danw
I see no flag link underneath stories, but I do see them on comments.

~~~
pg
You see no flag link on _any_ story? None of the top 10 on the new page?

~~~
danw
After preparing screenshots to post here they've re-appeared on stories now,
strange. Think I must have been looking for them in the wrong place or
something.

